# Wow, what a cool looking xtrail!



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Only in Japan! Looks like it's a DAMD (bodykit manufacturer) show car. This is exactly what I want my truck to look like in the very near future...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I would have changed those turning signal indicators on the fender to white/clear to complete the perfection LOL  other than that it doesn't look like an xtrail to me LOL  just kidding.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

yes Jalal, 
& I might add some "Window Tint" 
to reduce this "sterile aquarium" look to it


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Now this is Cool*

Talk about a Luxury X-Trail 

Wish it was available in Oz. Yummmm  it's not, but it is in Taiwan


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice :thumbup: 

The upscale interior is especially classy - nice mix of aluminum and wood accent without being too garrish.

Question - does anyone know what the gizmo sitting up on the top of the front right (looking forward from inside the vehicle) fender is? I have seen this in other pics of various geo-specific versions of the X-Trail for Asia.

...jww


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

jww said:


> Nice :thumbup:
> 
> Question - does anyone know what the gizmo sitting up on the top of the front right (looking forward from inside the vehicle) fender is? I have seen this in other pics of various geo-specific versions of the X-Trail for Asia.
> 
> ...jww


That's a parking marker, it has an LED at the top to give you an indication of the corner of your bumper when you park. Very handy.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

That thing is actually another mirror (they call baby fender mirror here). It comes standard in the 05 version here. Its to help you see the curb when parking since you can't see how close you are to the curb with the standard side mirror. The following paragraphs were lifted from our local nissan website:

http://www.nissan.com.ph/News_Article7.html
==================
One of the most requested add-ons to the X-TRAIL is the Baby Fender Mirror, which was installed not merely for cosmetic purposes. The Baby Fender Mirror actually originated from offroad use, primarily to assist in clearing large rocks and avoiding ditches.

It found use in the urban setting, particularly in parking a vehicle in tight spaces, traversing narrow streets and reversing between obstacles.
==================


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Talk about a Luxury X-Trail
> 
> Wish it was available in Oz. Yummmm  it's not, but it is in Taiwan


Aussietrail, the blue X-trail I posted is the same exact x-trail as what you and I have, and has got nothing to do at all with the Taiwanese X-trail you posted. It's just that the blue x-trail I posted got the whole DAMD bodykit and grill treatment, DAMD lowering springs/shocks and some aftermarket wheels. Sure doesn't look like an x-trail anymore eh? Hehehe...


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Jon... I was choosing between the kit in your pics and the Rider bumper. It was a difficult choice. But in the end, I opted for the Rider design. I looked at MANY designs including ones by JAOS and Impul and had eventually narrowed it down to these two. In any case, I don't know what's stopping you from getting this. After doing your car, I'm sure getting these kits on your X-trail is a piece of cake for you!  Post pics when you're done. I think you'll have the lowest riding X-trail around. :cheers:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

jtanoyo1 said:


> Aussietrail, the blue X-trail I posted is the same exact x-trail as what you and I have, and has got nothing to do at all with the Taiwanese X-trail you posted. It's just that the blue x-trail I posted got the whole DAMD bodykit and grill treatment, DAMD lowering springs/shocks and some aftermarket wheels. Sure doesn't look like an x-trail anymore eh? Hehehe...


The pics of the xtrail I posted have been taken from Nissan Taiwan web site 

Yes, I realise that the blue exy is different, but just wanted to show you guys what else is available in terms of the "cool" factor.


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Hahah Tim, baby steps, man. I still need to take a deep breath from selling my lexus. I spent WAY too much time and money on that car and I am still hurting from selling it, so I am going to be careful with this car and not go overboard....


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Aw Jon... 19 inch wheels, looking at coilovers, CAI... I think you are going at a pretty steady clip.  You're certainly going faster than me! Though I think my CAI will be arriving soon... along with a grounding kit, SAFC II, Nology wires, MMI's and UR pulley. Hoping to ground the knock sensor soon (if I can find it) and advancing timing after that.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

thetimster said:


> Aw Jon... 19 inch wheels, looking at coilovers, CAI... I think you are going at a pretty steady clip.  You're certainly going faster than me! Though I think my CAI will be arriving soon... along with a grounding kit, SAFC II, Nology wires, MMI's and UR pulley. Hoping to ground the knock sensor soon (if I can find it) and advancing timing after that.


 the UR pulley is worth every single buck man...good choice...


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Thanks. Will have to see if I can actually do it myself. Excited and dreading at the same time. Will let you know!


----------

